# Séries Tv et format écran



## stéphane83 (5 Octobre 2012)

Salut,
Certaines séries Tv ne remplissent pas l'écran de ma Tv : il s'agit de séries Tv pour les enfants ou de clips vidéos.
Il me semble que c'est un format 4:3 dont la résolution est probablement faible.
Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à upscaler ces vidéos depuis mon ampli et la modification du format sur la Tv ne change rien.
Avez vous une solution ou un réglage à me conseiller ?
Merci


----------



## Oizo (5 Octobre 2012)

Salut,
Il y a une bande noire de chaque côté c'est ça ?


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Octobre 2012)

Oizo a dit:


> Salut,
> Il y a une bande noire de chaque côté c'est ça ?



Oui c'est exactement ca


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2012)

Si c'est du 4/3 et que ta TV est 16/9, c'est logique d'avoir des bandes sur le coté non ?


----------



## Oizo (6 Octobre 2012)

Quelle est la marque de ta TV ? En général il est possible de supprimer les bandes noires sur le côté en modifiant le format d'image, sur ma Sony je peux zoomer et plus de bande noire sur le côté, par contre le haut et le bas de l'image sont tronqués.


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Octobre 2012)

Oizo a dit:


> Quelle est la marque de ta TV ? En général il est possible de supprimer les bandes noires sur le côté en modifiant le format d'image, sur ma Sony je peux zoomer et plus de bande noire sur le côté, par contre le haut et le bas de l'image sont tronqués.



C'est une Samsung smart Tv je pense pouvoir zoomer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Si c'est du 4/3 et que ta TV est 16/9, c'est logique d'avoir des bandes sur le coté non ?



Oui c'est sûr mais c'est un peu bête qu' Apple propose des séries en 4/3 pour son Apple TV...
Du coup sur des séries en DVD je n'ai pas ce problème au contraire.


----------



## Oizo (6 Octobre 2012)

Les séries en DVD d"origine 4/3 sont en général dans ce format aussi, si tu n'as pas ce problème c'est que ton lecteur DVD rogne/allonge l'image ou alors ta TV est configurée différemment sur la source DVD.


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Octobre 2012)

Oizo a dit:


> Les séries en DVD d"origine 4/3 sont en général dans ce format aussi, si tu n'as pas ce problème c'est que ton lecteur DVD rogne/allonge l'image ou alors ta TV est configurée différemment sur la source DVD.



En effet,  le lecteur BD/DVD upscaling les vidéos ( et donc les séries TV) donc elles sont optimisées pour une TV récente.
La TV ne peut pas effectuer d' upscaling donc le format 4:3 arrive sans amélioration depuis l'Apple TV.
Donc parfois il est préférable de se procurer les séries en DVD pour une meilleure lecture je pense.


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2012)

C'est juste un choix d'Apple. Tu souhaites "dégrader" une émission en 4:3 en enlevant une partie de l'image en haut et en bas. Voire pire, en déformant l'image pour la faire rentrer en plein cadre sur un format 16:9. Apple n'accepte pas ce type de comportement, une émission en 4:3 reste en 4:3 et une en 16:9 reste en 16:9.

Perso, je trouve ça bien plus intelligent et respectueux de l'oeuvre et du spectateur. Ensuite, certains préfèrent la médiocrité, les produits Apple ne sont clairement pas pour eux.


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Octobre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> C'est juste un choix d'Apple. Tu souhaites "dégrader" une émission en 4:3 en enlevant une partie de l'image en haut et en bas. Voire pire, en déformant l'image pour la faire rentrer en plein cadre sur un format 16:9. Apple n'accepte pas ce type de comportement, une émission en 4:3 reste en 4:3 et une en 16:9 reste en 16:9.
> 
> Perso, je trouve ça bien plus intelligent et respectueux de l'oeuvre et du spectateur. Ensuite, certains préfèrent la médiocrité, les produits Apple ne sont clairement pas pour eux.



Oui c'est sûr et cela dépend du matériel qui va upscaler le média.
Il faut bien choisir son lecteur ou ampli home cinema : mes DVD ont un rendu magnifique.
Mais bon, je suis pas hyper calé en vidéo : c'est peut être un autre sujet technique la résolution DVD upscalée d'un format 4:3 provenant de l'Apple TV.
Mais bon, j'essaye de comprendre et vos réponses sont enrichissantes


----------

